# Gros soucis



## Portanoo (26 Juillet 2004)

Suite à un lacher de sac, mon powerbook à fait une chute de 1m20 de haut.
j'avais une sacoche de mer....
La housse tucano n'a rien pu faire.
Mon powerbook 12" 1 ghz se retrouve legerement ondulé au niveau d'une des tranches du mage disk.
Desormais lorsque je souhaite graver, ma gravure plante vers la fin, à un moment ou la tête se repositionne (sur un CD de 690Mo ça me donne dans les 59%)
j'ai utilisé un kit de nettoyage car j'avais eu qq soucis avant , mais je plante 1 cd sur 5.
par contre parfois ça passe mais bon je ne sais pas quoi faire.
J'ai essayé de demonter le powerbook 12", mais je bloque au niveau de la charnière ou se trouve le bouton d'ouverture.
si quelqu'un à une explication detaillée sur l'ouverture d'un powerbook 12", car la doc que j'ai trouvé sur l'ibook ne convient pas, l'alu 15" non plus, j'ai trouvé ca : 

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/powerbookG4_12in_HD_upgrade/PowebookG4_12in_HD_upgrade.htm

mais l'ouverture au niveau du bouton n'est pas tres detaillé.

C'est pour eventuellement enlever le combo et acheter un superdrive ches macway, mais je veux être certain de pouvoir ouvrir completement le dessus du powerbook avant.

Merci par avance si vous pouvez me depanner car je suis vraiement deg...

PS: sachant que mon graveur arrive à graver de temps à autre cela peut-il venir d'un deplacement de la tête lors de la chute ???


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2004)

mon fils a eu la charmante idée de faire tomber mon 17 pas plus tard que dimanche, en tirant sur l'alim... bah à 11 mois on ne se doute pas de ce qu'il y a au bout.

Il n'avait pas de protection et a fait une chute d'à peu près la même hauteur que toi, sans second skin et atterrissage sur du parquet 
il a touché du coté opposé au CD, qui s'est retrouvé tordu et l'écran aussi un poil  

A priori, jusqu'ici, aucun problème de gravure.

Ce n'est pas la même chute, certes, mais ça peut peut être t'aider. je pense que ça n'a fait, en ce qui te concerne, qu'accroitre et accélerer un problème préexistant.

Et pour l'ouverture du 12, as tu cherché sur le site de macbidouille ?


----------



## Portanoo (26 Juillet 2004)

j'ai trouvé ça.

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/pbg4/demontage/alu12/index.html

C'est vrai que ç'est simple mais je suis toujours bloqué au même niveau.
en fait je me retrouve avec l'e dessus du powerbook completement detaché du reste du powerbook, en revanche il ne tient que par un point qui se trouve au niveau du bouton d'ouverture.
je ne sais pas si je dois faire glisser tout le haut vers l'ecran afin de declipser le bouton qui me pose pb.
Le soucis c'est que je ne sais pas ce qui retient cette partie.

si jamais qq'un à deja demonté un powerbook 12" sans aucunes difficulté je suis preneur.


----------



## Portanoo (26 Juillet 2004)

bon bah visiblement tout le monde y arrive sans pb:

http://www.kodawarisan.com/ug/PowerBook/index.html je vais devoir forcer comme un bourrin si je pete mon powerbook j'ai plus qu'a me flingué...

Je me demande si c'est pas le choc qui a deformé cette partie et qui fait que desormais ça bloque....


A votre avis un superdrive de chez macway ça rentre dans un powerbook 12", parceque sur leur site ils expliquent que le superdrive s'installe sur un powerbook 15 et 17", ainsi qu'un ibook mais rien sur le powerbook 12"


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2004)

si ça rentre sur un ibook, tant que c'est pas uniquement le 14', ça devrait aller.
Passe un coup de fil à macway avant de commander, pour te le faire confirmer. mais tu peux déjà vérifier sur les spécs techniques apple, je crois que ce sont les mêmes références de superdrive installés dedans, donc, ce qui va dans un 15 ou un 17 devrait aller dans le 12. Et n'oublie pas que le 17 est beaucoup plus fin qu'un 12', à mon avis c'est pas un problème.


----------



## Portanoo (26 Juillet 2004)

rien a voir mais quand même pour vous dire les gars que j'etais jusqu'a present un fan de linux, et qu'en achetant un powerbook pour son design afin d'y mettre une debian, je me suis mis à tester Panther et sincerement je suis sur le cul, c'est vraiment trop de la balle.
Voila je voulais juste exprimer ma joie avant de me pendre à cause de ce satané combo qui deconne.....

PS: je reste pour le moment sous linux pour ma station, linux à toujours des avantages.


----------



## chagregel (27 Juillet 2004)

Ton powerbook n'est plus sous garantie?

Si oui, ne touche à rien, remet le coté bien (c'est de l'Alu, c'est souple), 
dépose le dans un Apple Center en disant "le combo il marche plus" et fait le débile genre "mais non madame je sais pas pourquoi"...


----------



## AntoineD (27 Juillet 2004)

Autre chose, qu'on a déjà évoqué dans un autre thread parlant d'accident powerbookien... 
L'un des habitués du forums était passé par un ami *carrossier *  (!) pour refaire la coque et il n'y voyait plus que du feu !

Penses-y avant d'envoyer d'envoyer ton machin...


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ton powerbook n'est plus sous garantie?
> 
> Si oui, ne touche à rien, remet le coté bien (c'est de l'Alu, c'est souple),
> dépose le dans un Apple Center en disant "le combo il marche plus" et fait le débile genre "mais non madame je sais pas pourquoi"...




tu n'a jamais plier de jante en alu toi ?


----------



## chagregel (27 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a jamais plier de jante en alu toi ?



Euh... des mats de bateau a la limite mais l'épaisseur n'est pas vraiment la même    :rateau:


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ton powerbook n'est plus sous garantie?
> 
> Si oui, ne touche à rien, remet le coté bien (c'est de l'Alu, c'est souple),
> dépose le dans un Apple Center en disant "le combo il marche plus" et fait le débile genre "mais non madame je sais pas pourquoi"...




Faut pas prendre les gens d'Apple pour des débiles, quand même !!!


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

Le truc c'est que c'est à Apple de prouver que le Powerbook est tombé et pas à toi
de prouver qu'il ne l'est pas.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juillet 2004)

Si il y a des traces de chocs et que la matière est tordue, ça ne va pas être bien compliqué...


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a des traces de chocs et que la matière est tordue, ça ne va pas être bien compliqué...



et je confirme qu'un alu qui est tombé, ça se voit, snif


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Juillet 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a des traces de chocs et que la matière est tordue, ça ne va pas être bien compliqué...




Pour ça , c'est sur qu'Apple le verra de suite comme le nez sur la figure...


----------



## shtroumfignou (29 Juillet 2004)

hello!
Bon je reviens sur ton probleme mécanique en espérant que tu n'as pas tout remballé!!!
Je n'ai jamais démonté de PB mais j'ai un le mm probleme en demontant un ibook.
Vers le bouton de verouillage ,en effet ca vient pas!!!J'ai passer des dizaine de minutes a me casser la tete et j'ai fini par trouver :
Je pense que sur PB comme sur iBook il y a la petite led blanche de veille.Regarde bien ou elle se situe et tu remarquera qu'elle se trouve sur un petit support plastique maintenue par une vis .Enleve cete vis et ca devrai venir!!!
Bien entendu ceci est sous reserve (verifier sur ibook uniquement) mais ton prob de demontage me rappel fortement le mien et je pense que les techniques d'assemblage doivent se ressembler ,malgré la différence de matériau.
voila ,bon courage car je serais enragé de voir mon joujou bousillé.


----------



## powerbook867 (31 Juillet 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> hello!
> Bon je reviens sur ton probleme mécanique en espérant que tu n'as pas tout remballé!!!
> Je n'ai jamais démonté de PB mais j'ai un le mm probleme en demontant un ibook.
> Vers le bouton de verouillage ,en effet ca vient pas!!!J'ai passer des dizaine de minutes a me casser la tete et j'ai fini par trouver :
> ...



Tu l'as trouvé où ta photo animée ?


----------



## shtroumfignou (5 Août 2004)

hello
Je l'ai trouvé ici par hazard .

Sinon ton PB tu as fais quoi finalement ?


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Août 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> hello
> Je l'ai trouvé ici par hazard .
> 
> Sinon ton PB tu as fais quoi finalement ?



Merci , super site de gifs animés ...!


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Merci , super site de gifs animés ...!



J'en ai trouvé un qui danse un peu vite, mais bon ...


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2004)

Il a pas mon jeu de jambes...  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Août 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas mon jeu de jambes...  :mouais: :rateau:



Alors là tu as besoin de lunettes !...    tU as vu ma rapidité ?


----------

